# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  La pequeña Venecia del Mediterraneo

## Galán

espero que os gusten,



saludos señores/as

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos Galan, gracias.
Me he permitido editarlas para ponerlas directamente.
Espero que no te importe
Un saludo

----------


## Galán

hola ben-amar:

gracias no me importa, vosotros sois lo que poneis el orden, repito gracias

saludos

----------


## Luján

¿Chicos, no creeis que estas imágenes deberían ir en otro hilo?

Al fin y al cabo no están tomadas desde el aire, como indica el título del hilo.

Creo que irían bien en el nuevo foro sobre el litoral.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Chicos, no creeis que estas imágenes deberían ir en otro hilo?
> 
> Al fin y al cabo no están tomadas desde el aire, como indica el título del hilo.
> 
> Creo que irían bien en el nuevo foro sobre el litoral.


Bonitas imágenes Galán, supongo que será una zona de gran lujo, ¿no? :Confused: .
Pues solo hace falta mover los mensajes al sub-foro e hilo correspondiente :Wink: .

----------


## Galán

pues si embalses:

el poder monetario de estas buena gente no es de simples currantes.
la mayoria son alemanes en un 85-90%, seguidos de ingleses y franceses.
pero eso no le quita el merito a la zona.

saludos

----------


## Luján

> ¿Chicos, no creeis que estas imágenes deberían ir en otro hilo?
> 
> Al fin y al cabo no están tomadas desde el aire, como indica el título del hilo.
> 
> Creo que irían bien en el nuevo foro sobre el litoral.





> Bonitas imágenes Galán, supongo que será una zona de gran lujo, ¿no?.
> Pues solo hace falta mover los mensajes al sub-foro e hilo correspondiente.


Ya está hecho. Gracias.


Es que este fin de semana la conexión me está fallando y apenas me da para navegar.

----------


## sergi1907

Muy buenas imágenes Galán :Smile: 

Esta es una de las zonas más privilegiadas de la Costa Brava, evidentemente una casita aquí no está al alcance de muchos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> ¿Chicos, no creeis que estas imágenes deberían ir en otro hilo?
> 
> Al fin y al cabo no están tomadas desde el aire, como indica el título del hilo.
> 
> Creo que irían bien en el nuevo foro sobre el litoral.


Dicho y hecho.  :Wink:

----------

